

Hey Apple, See If There's An App for This - SriniK
http://gizmodo.com/5661045/hey-apple-see-if-theres-an-app-for-this

======
devmonk
Just use: "There's an app." It's much shorter.

~~~
hga
I don't know trademark law very well, but the article implied that you might
have problems with that phrase. And then there's the issue of Apple's
trademark giving them plausible deniability WRT filing a bogus lawsuit; they
don't have to win a decision to win by outspending you.

~~~
devmonk
If the phrase is altered, short and generic like "There's an app"(no-tm)
rather than "There's an app for that"(tm), I don't see why it wouldn't work. I
didn't see anything in the article about "There's an app"(no-tm), only
"There's an app for that"(tm).

